# Disney Princesses in Asia



## DisneyRegulars

So I've been wondering lately as my trip is approaching waaay to rapidly. Do they have Americans or at least Caucasian girls with European features play the Disney princesses like Cinderella in the parks in Shanghai/Tokyo/Hong Kong? Or is it an Asian Cinderella? Do the face characters in general speak the the local languages as well as English?


----------



## Agent 86

In my experience, the cast members "match" their animated counterparts. But, I don't do too many meets with "face" characters.

We recently saw Rapunzel and Cinderella at Shanghai and they were both Caucasian (with wigs, contact lenses and make-up to resemble the characters more). I only spoke to Rapunzel and she spoke English. We met Captain America and he was Caucasian and spoke English. We met Spider-Man twice (as our first PhotoPass photos never appeared) and the first time I'm certain he was Chinese, but the second time he may have been Caucasian (because he was quite tall and spoke English with some kind of American accent, but he could have just learnt to speak English from an American tutor).

I can't recall meeting any Princesses in Tokyo or Hong Kong, but I'm sure it would be the same. I did meet Captain Jack in Tokyo and he was Caucasian and spoke English. I may be misremembering, but I think I "saw" Mary Poppins in Tokyo when quickly walking through Main Street and she was Caucasian, but I could be getting my parks and sightings mixed up.


----------



## katt789

Disney auditions in US/Canada/Aus/UK/New Zealand for their Asian parks (and sometimes Paris), their "face entertainment cast" as called will look the same as say, they would in the states. They speak English, and probably minor bits of Japanese/Mandarin/Cantonese depending. Spider Man in Shanghai is a local performer though, he speaks very minor English. (same goes for Mulan in the parade but she doesn't do any meet and greets, just the parade)


----------



## Karin1984

Looking at pictures I think Belle is the only Western princess I have seen who sometimes has more Asian features. The blonde princesses never.


----------



## Aussie Wendy

At our recent visit to Shanghai Belle, Aurora, Rapunzel and Flynn M&G were Caucasian and spoke English to us. I confess I didn't notice if any were bilingual to greet the locals in their language. A couple of characters like Darth Vadar in the Star Wars pavilion didn't speak, well not to us but "acted" out well. We noticed occasionally Asian featured girls played in other roles eg a princesses in the castle show on the stage (such as Elsa in one of the performances) but they were well made up to look like the character.


----------



## zanzibar138

Yep, all the characters for meet and greets match how they are in the movie. Most that I've met speak English with an American accent. I haven't noticed about the princesses, but I know that Captain Jack in Shanghai was only speaking English (with the same piratey English accent as in the movies). If they are generally presented as Caucasian, then they will be played by a Caucasian CM.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

Update: Fairy Godmother in Japan wears a really freaky looking mask. All other princesses we saw were Caucasian.


----------



## Chipmunkmaniac

yup they are all caucasian: usually American or Australian (that's wherer they audition most)


----------

